# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rock Kosovar vitet 80-97

## Mesnata

*GJURMËT (Migjen Kelmendi)*


Të shtrirë mbi kanape

Shiu më ndëgjojë, muret më rëndojnë
të pres ty,
hapat ti ndëgjojë, më duket që të shohë
a je ti

Athua je ti që do më ndihmosh
ti harrojë këto ditë që më shkojnë bosh
të paramendoj, të shohë në dhomë
më vjen si engjëll dhe më fton

Unë dhe ti, të shtrirë mbi kanape
presim një ditë të re
ku shi më nuk do të bjer
kështjellën për ta ngre, 
të na bëj hije vetëm ne

Të shtrirë mbi kanape
sikur jemi mbi një re
të shohë një zogë, tek fluturoj
e dielli të na e ftojë

Shiu nuk pushonë, dhoma më shikon
të pres ty
të kam njohur përherë, të shohë e mëher
a je ti.

----------


## Mesnata

*Në tren për Prezeren*

S'edi a u kam treguar
e kam një këngë o shumë të mirë
o plot uzdajë për një njeri
e më së miri e këndoj dhe e përcjelli me ty

E kam një këngë o pa mahi
o edhe Peja o e ka ndi
në lomë e në qarshi
e në metoni

S'kam lën kënd o pa e përmend
dashurisë o i kam lën vend,
dashurisë o i kam lën vend
o në tren për Prezeren

E mua një her o më ka thën një plak
kënga e halleve u bë lak,
kënga e haleve u bë lak
o se jeta nuk është kajmak.

E kam një këngë, o pa e tepruar
është e leht o për ta kënduar
e n'mahallë nuk është një fëmijë
që nuk e di.

E kam një këngë o pa mahi
o tan Kosova e ka ndi
e më së miri e këndoj
kur këndon dhe ti

----------


## Mesnata

*Kazanova*

Mesnata troket, programi mbaron
në shtëpinë e saj, premiera fillon
ditët më rrin ngre shpirti i etur vetë
rastin e shfrytëzon me gosti më thërret

Hëna sikur më thotë, është natë e vonë
një mijë e një netë kazanova shpejton
është e lindur për ne, vetëm për ne
më kërkove mbi re, dhe ja ku më ke

Hesht, t'lutem hesht
dikush po troket
nëse mami vjen, vaj halli për ne

Pllazma keks, qaj për mëngjes
kazanova shkon, kazanova të vjen
në çdo rast për çdo vikend
numëro deri në dhjetë, dhe ja ku më ke

----------


## Mesnata

*E shtune mbrëma*

E shtune mbrëma, natën shëtis
më the më prit, se do të vijë
e unë i strukur pres e mendoj
e pyes vetën mos më mashtroj

po po çapkënja, më gënjen sot
po po çapkënja më la të pres nën yjet 

E kështu duke pritur
më erdhë prap në mendime
pas shpine më preku e dashura ime
u nisëm së bashku në përqafim

----------


## Mesnata

*Nuk i dua retë*

Ditë e mërzitshme e me plot re e shi
nuk di se ku jam, dhe s'dua ta dijë
jeta s'është e leht ngat teje e me ty
edhe kur të qeshem kam një pikë lot në sy

Por çdo mashkull për gjenet e femrat
për të cilën i digjet zemra
nuk di për femrat, kjo gjë a vlen
mbasi femër unë kurr s'kam qen

Nuk i dua retë, nuk e dua shiun
nuk e du as vetën
as ty nuk të dua, 
kur nuk je me mua

I vetmuar, pyes vetën ku je tani ti
shpirti i dehur nuk shohë kë me sy
pash se do të mundem, të jetoj pa ty

----------


## Mesnata

*Indeksi*

Në duar mbaj indeksin tim
si duket mbeta pa nënshkrim
erdhi koha, të mendoj
a do t'mësojë a do t'këndojë

Nuk kryhet shkolla me muzikë
tri pika tjera më mungojnë
s'mund vendosi, e vitet shkojnë

Më thoni shoku profesor,
a kryhet fakullteti me zorë
mos duhet, më tepër të mësojë
a po ndoshta profesionin ta ndrrojë

Për fakulltete nuk jam fare
duhet gjetur tjetër qare,
nga muzika s'mund t'jetoj,
as për cigare s'mund t'fitojë

Prindërit më thon, nxeje karrikën,
të gjithëave librave ju a kam frikën
rrugë dalje tjetër tani s'kam
më duhet t'jem ai që s'jam.

----------


## Mesnata

*Ti je idioti im*

E kisha njëher unë një vajzë dhe ajo më kishte mua,
sa her që e përqafoja ajo më thoshte ty të dua,
më kujtohet kur shëtisnim rrugëve në Prishtinë
e kishte zakon të më thoshte, idioti im
ti je, je idioti im

Sikur t'më kishte thënë: dorën në zjarrë ta vëja
edhe atë unë do ta bëja, aq shumë që i besoja
por një ditë unë atë e pashë, me tjetrin në veturë
unë mbeta gojë hapur, zemra mu bë gurë
ti je, je idioti im
shiqimi i saj djallëzor i ngjyrosur ishte në Prishtinë
tjetrit ajo tash i thotë: idioti im

----------


## Mesnata

*Hero i qytetit pa lum*

Në këtë qytet pa lum
si i huaj rri,
i hakmirrem kohës me një gotë raki
mendoj në ty

Do të bëja të urtë, sikur t'sha mbret
në kete kohe pa sens, Delirium Tremens...'
e unë nuk e kam asnjë dysh në gjepë
o më trego si të bëhësh hero, në këtë kohë pa kohë

Bleva një gazetë, ecja n'udhë pa udhë
i hakmirrem letrës ndër kjo komedi
ndeza një flakë, o një flakë për ty

o më trego si të bëhësh hero, në këtë kohë pa kohë

----------


## Mesnata

*Ti me sytë e zi*

Oh moj ti me sytë e zi
që ke flokun por si ar
eja mesin të ta marr
se po s'erdhe do të vijë

Oh moj ti me sytë e zi
që ke buzën si qërshi,
falma dorën e mos rri,
se po s'erdhe do të vijë

Ah moj, ti me sytë e zi
me vështrimet si rrufe,
falmi sytë që më shehë,
se po s'erdhe do të vijë

Oh moj ti me sytë e zi,
ato lule rreth në brezë
më jep një lule të mos vdes
se po s'erdhe do të vijë

----------


## MiaGaia

hmmm... Eshte tema e pare qe po lexoj ... dhe shum interesante!!! Nuk e di nese ndokush prej jush do me ndihmonte per textet dhe mp3 te Blla Blla Blla ose PorNo...  :buzeqeshje:  

Flm

----------


## [xeni]

A mund t'i gjejme si mp3 keto a jo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiaGaia

Normalisht duhet me ekzistu ma merr menja...

----------


## Mesnata

> A mund t'i gjejme si mp3 keto a jo?


sh.hasanaj, po unë do mundohem të të ndihmoj për këngët, të tërat i kam në mp3, të cilët me shumë mund dhe unë i kam gjetur.

----------


## Mesnata

*Vetëm për ty*

Vetëm për ty, unë këndoj
vetëm për ty, unë mendoj
kurr s'do ti harroj ato ditët tona
që ishin plot me hare

Vetëm për ty, mëngjesi agon
natën për ty, hëna ndriqon
kurr s'do ti harroj ato ditët tona
që ishin plot me hare

----------


## Mesnata

*Rrugët tona*

Rrugët tona nuk takohen
edhe pse, të dytë e donim këtë
nuk besoj më në dashuri
as në fat të mirë

Ndëgjojë këngën që e deshtëm
e ndjej atë, që e ndjenim ne të dy
ndoshta t'duket qesharake
por ti më mungon

Duhet jetën ta jetojë,
duhet këngën ta këndojë çdo her
vetëm të t'harroj

----------


## Mesnata

*Karroca e engjëve*

Me një gotë verë në duar
sonte jetën dua ta mbaroj
se ajo më tha lamtumir
dhe s'më duhet më të jetoj

Në mbrendi të kësaj errësire
një njeri me kitarë në duar
ndoshta ka të njejtat halle
dhe më thërret të hy në një valle

Dhe ngre gotën për së fundi her
dhe i them njeriut të qet më ler
s'dua të ndëgjoje asnjë far zëri
përveç ëndërrave të zemrës që në fund i bëri

Por kitara e tij, nuk pushon
thon se njeri në qiell më këngë shkon
këtë këngë e vazhdojë një zë i çuditshëm
karroca e engjëve, e ngre zërin e saj
jo të përditshëm.

----------


## Mesnata

*Përëndesha*


E takova Përëndeshën, 
një natë vere në qërshorë
më magjepsën sytë e kaltër
shtati i saj i njomë rinor

Adhurante gjenegano,
ça-ça e rock'n roll
bënte vjersha te prenveri
shihej ishte mendje hollë

Kur e pyeta për ditëlindje
ende e re jam më tha,
pesëmbdhjet s'i kishte mbushur,
dashuri këtu nuk ka

E përkdhela, ledhatova
kur ja pash lotët në sy
më kaploj dhe mu pikëllimi
por ishte e re për dashuri.

----------


## Mesnata

*Vetmia*

Kam dëshirë, shumë të shëtis
kur bie shi, kur rrugët jan në vetmi
të luftoj me nostalgjinë kohën ta kaloj,
në rrugë s'dua askënd unë ta takoj

Vetmia, vetmia më kënaq fort
dhe nostalgjinë me të do e largojë

Muzgu kaploj rrugët, shiu s'pushon
kthehem në shtëpi, me mikun vetmi
i lumtur jam, që jetoj
me shihrat e pranverës, kohën e kaloj

----------


## Mesnata

*Kohërat e këqija*

Tash ekzistojnë shumë gjëra të kqija
kur s'ke shoqëri, të mbyt vetmia
e di se ti, s'më harron
deri sa dheu i zi të mbulon

Si harrojë buzëqeshjet e tua
flokët e gjata për mbi supe
fëtyra jote aq e bukur
prej mendjes kurr s'do ta humb

Këtë këngë unë po e këndojë
çaste t'bukura le t'më kujtojnë
e di se ti, ende më don
se për mua dhe ty, s'do të jetë von.

----------


## [xeni]

> sh.hasanaj, po unë do mundohem të të ndihmoj për këngët, të tërat i kam në mp3, të cilët me shumë mund dhe unë i kam gjetur.


falemnderit...
si mund t'm'i degosh? 

me e-mail...?

----------

